# anybody



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

fish a raptor? any opinions?
js


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I'd be shocked if you get an answer to this right now since it just released last week. I'm hoping to demo one at some point this year. I think it looks like a really nice yak.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

The Santa Cruz Raptor has been around for a few years. I've been kayak fishing for six years now and have only seen one locally on the water in all that time. I think it is a niche yak with a small following.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh...ha! For some reason I saw Raptor and was thinking Predator!!!! Sorry about that.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Here's a review I found on that one  (since I opened mouth and inserted foot earlier) http://www.yakangler.com/fishing-kayak-review/113-review-santa-cruz-raptor


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

was wanting to know how the SOT model handled the surf, looking for the most stable model I can find for deploying shark baits.
the MSRP of over a grand prolly keeps the population down.
js


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I use my OK Frenzy for yakking out baits. It is good cheap stable yak.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Unless you get a skirt, a wave or two over the bow and your cockpit if full of water. For 1/2 the price, OK Frenzy or older used Ride is a stable yak. If you are just looking to yak out bait, rent a yak when you visit the beach.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

raptor comes in a sit on top model also, and I have a yak just looking for an improved chance of deployment in rough conditions, thanks
js


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Launching from the surf (unless the surf is really rough) usually isn't as hard as the coming back recovery in the surf after a long day on the water fishing when the conditions have changed since you launched- different tides, big breakers, etc. Many a yaker has taken a nose dive when a following wave pushed him sideways- For just paddling out baits and coming right back in, most any decent SOT by Wilderness or Ocean Kayaks would do- Cobra fish and dive also is a suitable wide body SOT.


----------

